
Autonomous Vehicles to Race at Indianapolis Motor Speedway - rbanffy
https://www.wsj.com/articles/autonomous-vehicles-to-race-at-indianapolis-motor-speedway-11595237401
======
gardenfelder
[https://www.barrons.com/articles/self-driving-cars-tesla-
ind...](https://www.barrons.com/articles/self-driving-cars-tesla-
indianapolis-50-race-indy-50-51595280596)

